# wine-0.9.28 segfault[SOLVED]

## baddy

После апдейта до версии 0.9.27/28 wine стал вылетать с ошибкой сегментации

strace показывает следующее

```
execve("/usr/bin/wine", ["wine"], [/* 68 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x804a000

readlink("/proc/self/exe", "/usr/bin/wine", 4096) = 13

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/bin/../lib/tls/i686/libwine.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/bin/../lib/tls/i686", 0xbfba66d4) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/bin/../lib/tls/libwine.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/bin/../lib/tls", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=48, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/bin/../lib/i686/libwine.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/bin/../lib/i686", 0xbfba66d4) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/bin/../lib/libwine.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220,\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1043284, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40020000

mmap2(NULL, 1118112, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40021000

mmap2(0x4011e000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xfd) = 0x4011e000

mmap2(0x4011f000, 77728, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4011f000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/bin/../lib/tls/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/bin/../lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=197519, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 197519, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x40132000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0L\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=123244, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 90592, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40163000

mmap2(0x40176000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x12) = 0x40176000

mmap2(0x40178000, 4576, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40178000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/bin/../lib/tls/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/bin/../lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300Y\1"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1381184, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1344988, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4017a000

mmap2(0x402bd000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x143) = 0x402bd000

mmap2(0x402c0000, 9692, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x402c0000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\f\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10188, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12408, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x402c3000

mmap2(0x402c5000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0x402c5000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x402c7000

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0x402c7940, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

mprotect(0x402bd000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x40176000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4001d000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0x40132000, 197519)              = 0

set_tid_address(0x402c7988)             = 31544

sendto(1076656528, ptrace: umoven: Input/output error

0xc, 1075277812, MSG_WAITALL|MSG_ERRQUEUE|MSG_DONTWAIT|MSG_CONFIRM|MSG_RST|MSG_NOSIGNAL|0x402c0000, {sa_family=AF_DECnet, sa_data="\0\0pA\0\0\r\0\0\0p\370\0\0"}, 3216666592) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {0x40167760, [], SA_SIGINFO}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRT_1, {0x40167670, [], SA_RESTART|SA_SIGINFO}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [RTMIN RT_1], NULL, 8) = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=8192*1024, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="baddy", ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 8392704, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x402c8000

brk(0)                                  = 0x804a000

brk(0x806b000)                          = 0x806b000

mprotect(0x402c8000, 4096, PROT_NONE)   = 0

clone(child_stack=0x40ac84c4, flags=CLONE_VM|CLONE_FS|CLONE_FILES|CLONE_SIGHAND|CLONE_THREAD|CLONE_SYSVSEM|CLONE_SETTLS|CLONE_PARENT_SETTID|CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID, parent_tidptr=0x40ac8bd8, {entry_number:6, base_addr:0x40ac8b90, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}, child_tidptr=0x40ac8bd8) = 31545

futex(0x40ac8bd8, FUTEX_WAIT, 31545, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/bin/../lib/../bin/wineserver", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=270244, ...}) = 0

execve("/usr/bin/../lib/../bin/wine-preloader", ["/usr/bin/../lib/../bin/wine-prel"..., "/usr/bin/../lib/../bin/wine-pthr"...], [/* 68 vars */]) = 0

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0x7c0027c0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 1610612736, PROT_NONE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS|MAP_NORESERVE, -1, 0) = 0

old_mmap(0x7f000000, 33554432, PROT_NONE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS|MAP_NORESERVE, -1, 0) = 0x7f000000

mprotect(0x7ffff000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC) = 0

open("/usr/bin/../lib/../bin/wine-pthread", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\2\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\16\360"..., 2048) = 2048

old_mmap(0x7bf00000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0) = 0x7bf00000

old_mmap(0x7bf02000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x1000) = 0x7bf02000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/ld-linux.so.2", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\10"..., 2048) = 2048

old_mmap(NULL, 124616, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x60000000

mprotect(0x6001d000, 5832, PROT_NONE)   = 0

old_mmap(0x6001d000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x1c000) = 0x6001d000

close(3)                                = 0

getuid()                                = 1000

geteuid()                               = 1000

getgid()                                = 100

getegid()                               = 100

prctl(0xf, 0xbfe88e61, 0xf, 0xbfe88c00, 0x2f) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x7c003000

readlink("/proc/self/exe", "/usr/bin/wine-preloader", 4096) = 23

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/bin/../lib/tls/i686/libwine.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/bin/../lib/tls/i686", 0xbfe88160) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/bin/../lib/tls/libwine.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/bin/../lib/tls", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=48, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/bin/../lib/i686/libwine.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/bin/../lib/i686", 0xbfe88160) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/bin/../lib/libwine.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220,\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1043284, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x6001f000

mmap2(NULL, 1118112, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x60020000

mmap2(0x6011d000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xfd) = 0x6011d000

mmap2(0x6011e000, 77728, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x6011e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/bin/../lib/tls/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/bin/../lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=197519, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 197519, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x60131000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0L\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=123244, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 90592, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x60162000

mmap2(0x60175000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x12) = 0x60175000

mmap2(0x60177000, 4576, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x60177000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/bin/../lib/tls/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/bin/../lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300Y\1"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1381184, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1344988, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x60179000

mmap2(0x602bc000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x143) = 0x602bc000

mmap2(0x602bf000, 9692, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x602bf000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\f\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10188, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12408, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x602c2000

mmap2(0x602c4000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0x602c4000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x602c6000

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 7, base_addr:0x602c68c0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

mprotect(0x602bc000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x60175000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x6001d000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0x60131000, 197519)              = 0

set_tid_address(0x602c6908)             = 31544

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++

Process 31544 detached

```

Мой emerge --info

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_rc4-r5 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.8

Last Sync: Fri, 05 Jan 2007 23:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.19

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=athlon-xp -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=athlon-xp -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/home/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LINGUAS="ru en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/overlays/main /home/overlays/webapps"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.tonet.ru/gentoo-portage/"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amr ao aoss apache2 apm atm audiofile bash-completion bcp berkdb binary-drivers bitmap-fonts bjam bluetooth bzip2 cairo ccache cdparanoia cdr cdrom cgi charconv chardet cli cracklib crypt css cups curl cvs dbus dga dhcp dio discard-path divx djvu dlloader dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread dvi dxr3 enca encode epiphany esd evo exif extensions extrafilters fame fastcgi fat ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash font-server foomaticdb fortran fuse gaim gd gdbm gdl gif gimp gimpprint glib glibc-omitfp gmp gnome gnome-print gnomedb gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml h323 hal hash hddtemp iconv icq icu image imagemagick imlib iproute2 ipv6 irda irmc ithreads jabber jack java javascript jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdexdeltas kexi kipi kqemu lame lcms ldap libg++ libgda libnotify libvisual lm_sensors logrotate logwatch lzo lzw lzw-tiff mad matroska md5sum mdb menubar mikmod mime mimencode mixer mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng mod mono mozilla moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mozsvg mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mppe-mppc mysql nautilus ncurses network nfs nls noamazon nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia nvtv ogg openal opengl optimisememory oss overload pam pascal pcntl pcre pdf pdo perl php player png postgres ppds pppd print python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline real reflection reiserfs rpm rtc rtsp samba sdl seamonkey server session skins slang slp sndfile sockets socks5 spamassassin speex spell spl sql sqlite sqlite3 sse ssl subversion svg tcpd tga theora threads thunar-vfs tiff totem transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd vcdimager vfat vhosts vidix vorbis win32codecs wma wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xcomposite xfs xine xml xmlreader xmlrpc xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xslt xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INITNG_PLUGINS="also bash_launcher chdir chroot conflict cpout critical cron daemon dev dllaunch envparser find fstat history idleprobe initctl interactive iparser last limit logfile netprobe ngc4 pause pidfile reload renice rlparser simple_launcher stcmd stdout suid syncron syslog unneeded" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="ru en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa nv v4l"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Подскажите в какую сторону копать, а то весь инет облазил - ничего толкового не нашёл.Last edited by baddy on Tue Jan 09, 2007 8:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Попробуй выполнить revdep-rebuild

----------

## baddy

Это было первое, что я сделал после сегфолта.

----------

## mango123

А что запускаешь то?

----------

## baddy

Ничего не запускаю. Просто wine.

execve("/usr/bin/wine", ["wine"],....(лог strace)

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Попробуй:

```
equery belongs /lib/libdl.so.2
```

И пересобери что она покажет.

С остальными библиотеками можно точто так же.

----------

## baddy

Пересобрал glibc, потом wine - результат нулевой.

Хотя на glibc-2.4 всё работало, возможно у wine есть какая-то несовместимость с glibc-2.5.

----------

## baddy

Проблема решена обновлением wine до версии 0.9.29

----------

